# Hi, I'm new here, and has a little question



## zmzm (Feb 3, 2006)

I must say i'm really new to the whole emulsion lifting thing, I saw some grate works using this technice in this forum, so you must have the answer for me.
i'm tring to do it for the first time, so my question might seem silly... but I really wish to know how to do it....

 I'm shooting digital, and using Fujifilm Frontier as a printer (Crystal Archive Paper)
I have tried putting the print into hot water for a few minutes, and I think I have managed lifting the emulsion, but i'm not sure, since the emulsion seems to be preety stable, and not to easy to rip. it seems to be a plastic surfs that atteched to it, and i cannot remove it. when i strech it, it creckes but i cannot even scretch it of the plastic cote.
Is emulsion lift possible with plastic coted paper?
what shoud I do to make it work? right now it is thick and not a flexible matirial to work with as i thought it would be.
and another question, can i get transperenty with emulsion lifting?

many thanks


----------



## terri (Feb 3, 2006)

The emulsion that gets "lifted" during an emulsion lift is from Polaroid film - and _only_ Polaroid film.

You can't get there from digi-land.  

You can either buy a Polaroid camera that shoots the type of film that has the emulsion for this process (like Polaroid 669 film) or start shooting slide film and use a slide printer, which will project your slide onto the Polaroid film.

Either way, the point is to end up with a Polaroid print in hand. THAT is what gets immersed into the hot water, etc. 

Read up about it here. 

Have fun learning! It's a wonderful technique.


----------



## zmzm (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I know there was something wrong with my proccess :blushing:
Thank you very much, I will try it with poloroid.


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2006)

zmzm said:
			
		

> Well, I know there was something wrong with my proccess :blushing:
> Thank you very much, I will try it with poloroid.


You're welcome! We all have to start somewhere.  

Come back here with any questions you might have - there are lots of us who can help!


----------

